# SeaFrance website problems



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi there,

I'm trying to book a crossing for next May/June on SeaFrance using their website but whatever details I enter it tells me that "My choice of dates/times/people etc is no longer available Please try again".

Anyone else have this trouble?

Regards
Pugwash.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

It's probably because the schedules for May/June are not yet fixed and in their database (or whatever).

I had a problem last year and in the end rang the booking line shown on the website and explained the problem I was having.

The chap on the line was very helpful and took the booking over the phone *including the MHF subscriber discount*.


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

*SeaFrance website*

Thanks Gillian. I might have to resort to the phone but its a last resort as I'm in New Zealand at the moment. When do you think they'll have their schedules online? Any idea how late I can safely leave it to book?

Regards
Pugwash.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Check again before Christmas. They usually have the new schedules up well before then and you shouldn't have any problem.
The Clubs are usually exhorting us in November/December to book up to get the best prices. I'm not sure that's correct or just marketing.

You shouldn't have any problem booking for May/June although it will get a bit tighter later for the holiday weekends May Day and Spring Bank Holiday.


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks again Gillian. I've been playing around with the dates and its working up to the end of May. It's my return date in June it can't deal with yet so I'll try next month.

Regards
Pugwash.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I usually book around November time for the following Summer months, as Gillian says the booking engine doesn't work that far in advance, not just SeaFrance, it's all the cross channel operators 

Regards MnD


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all
Checked out P&O, SeaFrance and Eurotunnel sites last night for crossings in August 2008. SeaFrance worked out cheapest so we have booked with them and have received our confirmation of booking.


----------



## Oppo-Man (Sep 23, 2007)

8) Re booking on Seafrance We booked a crossing for May 2008 from Dover to Calais and return for what we though was a good price so at that moment the system was working-Perhaps give it another try


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Oppo-Man said:


> 8) Re booking on Seafrance We booked a crossing for May 2008 from Dover to Calais and return for what we though was a good price so at that moment the system was working-Perhaps give it another try


Hi Oppo-Man

If you had subscribed here you would have been entitled to a 10% discount from SeaFrance which would have gone a long way towards the subscription cost.

You would also have been entitled to other discounts negotiated by the site owner for the benefit of subscribers.


----------

